# Strange Problem: skin peeling on hands - reaction to leather steering wheel?



## Towlie (Oct 24, 2002)

I have a strange prob. Lately, in the last several months, the skin on the pads (palm side) of my fingers has been peeling. I have had minor skin problems in the past, such as dandruff or minor contact rashes, and fingers wrinkle quickly in swimming pool, but never anything serious.
I did not have this prob until about the time I got my Passat with leather steering wheel. Before I had a Jetta with plastic wheel, no prob. My left hand gets especially d







ry and peels, and that is the hand that usually holds the wheel while driving. Of course the palms sweat when driving long periods, and left hand clutching the wheel.
I saw my dermatologist the other day for a checkup and asked. He said it was just dry skin or common eczema, and dismissed the possibility of the leather steering wheel. But I don't know - it seems like a big coincidence. I thought maybe it is an allergic reaction to the leather or chemicals in the leather - OR - maybe the leather just absorbs skin oils. It would be nice to find a culprit other than just sudden "bad skin".
Anybody shed some light on this? Thanks


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

i think u should ofcourse try using a moisterising lotion - and maybe get some soft soap - it has built in anti bacterial and real moisteiser (The brand is called softsoap)
If u have had minor skin problems it could be your alergic to certain things - try going to web md - and honestly - 
its likeley the deramtologist knows more than i do *laugh* and told u everythign u need to know.
Leather wont hurt you -


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Strange Problem: skin peeling on hands - reaction to leather steering wheel? (Towlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Towlie* »_I- maybe the leather just absorbs skin oils.

That's the first thing I thought of.
Try a lotion.
If you can find it, Cornhuskers is very, very good. It was, as the name sounds, developed for use by corn huskers that dried out their skin from husking corn all day. Nowadays, it has a good following from surgeons, as it doesn't react with latex surgical gloves, and auto mechanics, that wash their hands frequently.
http://www.skinhelp.com/conaff...shtml
If not, Lubriderm, is very good, too, and much more readily available.


----------



## Towlie (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Strange Problem: skin peeling on hands - reaction to leather steering wheel? (Cooper)*

Thanks. I actually have an arsenal of about 3 strongly-recommended hand moisturizers. One is Neutrogena Norweigan something-or-other. It's very thick, almost like a thickened vaseline. Another is Aquaphor, which is like the Neutrogena only thicker - best for nighttime. Those two my sister recommended (she is a dermatoligst in another city). The 3rd is BetaMide lotion, which was recommended by my local dermatoloigist and is special order from the pharmacy. It is much thinner, but the last dermatologist recommended because I think it has some kind of extra ingredient that exfoliates or something.
The frustrating thing is my hands are still drying and peeling in about 2 week cycles.







It never did this before the Passat, and began shortly after the Passat. Again, it is mostly on the left hand, which is my driving hand.








Well, if nothing else, this thread will evolve into a good source for skin lotion recommendations....


----------



## DVS Motorsports (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Strange Problem: skin peeling on hands - reaction to leather steering wheel? (Towlie)*

Quit driving so fast and quit holding onto the wheel so tightly


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Strange Problem: skin peeling on hands - reaction to leather steering wheel? (Towlie)*

You know I would be thinking about narrowing it down to see if it is the Passat wheel causing it .. Why not put a *non* leather lace-on steering wheel or something to that effect ( as cheezie as they may be ) and isolate your hands from the wheel. If the problem persists its saying that it could be the Passat. If it goes away you know it is. Just don't go getting a leather cover.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Strange Problem: skin peeling on hands - reaction to leather steering wheel? (Jesstzn)*

This BY FAR has to be one of the funniest top 10 thread titles in all of vortex land!!!!!!!! I'm sorry though, i feel bad but i laughed my ass off when i read the title. I would definitly try one of those pep boys steerng wheel covers for a few weeks see if that helps, and where it may not cover the wheel cover it in some sort of tight fitting cloth. Good luck w/ your situation it must really suck! Hope you find a cure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

i am actualy quite interested in seeing how this turns out - certainly a very unusualy thread - let us know how u do my flakey skin friend.


----------



## biohazard5 (Dec 8, 2003)

use a good moisturizer (nuetrogena norwegian and cream) and then get a comfortable pair of driving gloves. porsche has some nice ones that are crazy soft and comfortable. otherwise i would say to make sure your steering wheel is conditioned regularly but that may make it slippery depending on the product used. 
i hope this helps.


----------



## jschweg (Nov 29, 2003)

Eh, I would just buff it out with a little polishing compound and get a good coat of wax on em


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

eat more bacon...


----------



## Towlie (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

seriously or kidding? i thought maybe some kinda oil or fatty food would be good, but didnt think of bacon. certain fish maybe.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (Towlie)*

I would go along with the steering wheel cover idea.
Eliminate all posibilities.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (biohazard5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biohazard5* »_use a good moisturizer (nuetrogena norwegian and cream) and then get a comfortable pair of driving gloves. porsche has some nice ones that are crazy soft and comfortable. otherwise i would say to make sure your steering wheel is conditioned regularly but that may make it slippery depending on the product used. 


Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream is some seriously rocking stuff, a little too much residue for me to use daily, but if you ever get really chapped or dry skin, this is the shiz to use!
CHAPPED LIPS: this stuff works 10x better on lips than any other lip product I have ever tried, including medicated Blistex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpeedPunk (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (strider5)*

I had the same thing happen to me...turned out to be an allergic reaction to the cheap car wash detergent I was using.


----------



## Towlie (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SpeedPunk)*

Hmmm..very interesting. Do you mean hand-wash type detergent, like you might put in a bucket and wash car with? How did you figure out what it was? How quickly did your hands return to normal?
I am skeptical, but am on about day 4 driving with a cheap fleece wheel cover. i dont like it, so if this doesnt help in 2 weeks im taking it off.
I cant think of anything else i use that would cause this, unless i simply have bad or chronically dry skin flare up for no reason. i rarely wash my hands except where really necessary, like taking shower.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (strider5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strider5* »_CHAPPED LIPS: this stuff works 10x better on lips than any other lip product I have ever tried, including medicated Blistex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


My lower lip would always split and bleed in the winter. This year I started just putting a little petroleum jelly. Tthe branded product is Vaseline. I just use the store brand.
I put on a little before bed and in the morning after I brush my teeth. No problems this winter.


----------



## SpeedPunk (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (Towlie)*

It flared up every spring, right when I started washing my car weekly. This had been occurring for 2-3 years before I caught on. I was using some cheap car wash detergent. I switched to some pink Meguires car wash, and I honestly haven't had a problem in 2 years. My hands would be raw, and sore, and would stay that way for months. Once I figured it out, they returned to normal after 3-4 weeks (enough for the skin to heal). Mine problem was just an allergic reaction, which can take many different forms. Look to things you've recently changed, which your hands are exposed to. Maybe the PO used some funky cleaner/protectant you're allergic to.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (Towlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Towlie* »_
I cant think of anything else i use that would cause this, unless i simply have bad or chronically dry skin flare up for no reason. i rarely wash my hands except where really necessary, like taking shower.

my hands also do this about 1-2 times a year. never have found a solution or a cause. it only lasts a week or two, so no biggie. it could be a seasonal way of shedding a few layers of skin? who knows, as long as it doesnt itch or hurt consider yourself lucky


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (strider5)*

Maybe check with a physician to see if you have atopic dermatitis.


----------



## FIN_WV (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Cooper)*

Maybe this should be moved to VWVortex home doctor forum... wait a minute, there isn't one... 
but seriously, you said after you got passat with leather steering wheel you got the probs, so maybe the steering wheel was cleaned with some product that is causing the problem, try to wipe the wheel with just water moistured towel to clean it out.
And as in general, you shouldn't use any cleaning product to the steering wheel but water to prevent it coming slippery.


----------



## Towlie (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FIN_WV)*

I am the original owner, not sure when someone would have had the opportunity to clean the wheel. Even if a carwash had detailed it, I am skeptical the residue would still be there. BUt its a possibility.
I was kinda thinking maybe the leather, itself just dried animal skin, was "competing" with the oils in my hands, which already may be sensitive or prone to drying. Alternatively, i thought maybe as my hands perspire while holding the wheel it releases dying or curing agents that irritate my skin. But i am just an engineer, not a doctor
Still driving with the ugly fleece cover, gonna see what happens...


----------



## Maddave10 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (Towlie)*

This is a tough one. I don't think that the wheel would be the source of your problem, but I cannot say for sure. Do you goto the gym? 
I've had some skin issues this past winter, and bought some Eucerin lotion. It works brilliantly, with no odor or any dyes at all. I'd suggest trying that lotion for your hands. 
I do goto the gym regularly, and my hands do peel once in a while. It might be from the gym, as all those barbells and machines are probably crawling with bacteria and the like. 
Good luck bud...


----------



## Towlie (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Maddave10)*

I do notice it's exacerbated by the heavy knurling on gym weights. That stuff digs into your skin. Dunno if it's a cause, but something to consider...


----------



## jmc1969 (Sep 30, 2019)

*Allergy*

hi Towlie,

Finally I find someone with the same problem as I have.
I have exactely what you describe. The only way to relief is to make the steerling wheel wet with water...

I had it with My second Audi A4, a Ford Focus and now with the Passat.
I didn't have with BMW3, BMW5 and Mercedes.

I am suffering also right now.

I made installing a cover in real leader without any traetment: it worked for the first two weeks but now.... the same.

I really don't know what to do...

If you find the solution please let me know.

Best
JC


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

This is a 15 year old thread, made by somebody who hasn't been active here in 11 years. I probably wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a response.


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

This may be an old topic but it is an interesting one (for some of us anyway). I also have severe eczema on my hands and have wondered if it was caused by the leather steering wheel cover and/or manual shift knob in my car (Volvo V50 T5) or from abusing my hands with car chemicals over the years. The dermatologist did skin patch testing but it really didn't find anything. I do the ointments, soak hands in warm water, apply cortizone and cotton gloves at night before bed with little relief. I've done narrow-band UVB treatments, and currently taking Otezla. Otezla helps but the nausea might drive me to quit. The eczema does seem to get a little better when I am away from home and not driving but could be other things too.


----------

